

Mint.com for Networking - dfuhriman
http://signup.xfluential.com

======
wushupork
I would have been more inclined to provide my email if I knew or saw more
about the product. I understand people want to do customer development and
such but I think I have launch rock fatigue. Without more info this feels too
much like testing out an idea to see if people even care.

~~~
dfuhriman
I am part of this team. We are already funded and building the product right
now. I understand the concerns about just testing out an idea. But we will be
rolling out the launch in the next couple of months.

~~~
QuantumGood
Thanks for replying.

After registering, a link to "blog" appears, but there is no blog. Will there
be? And if so, when?

Is there anywhere else to find information about xfluential beyond your
207-character comment above? I see no status updates on Facebook nor tweets on
Twitter.

~~~
dfuhriman
Yes, we will begin posting on the blog in the next couple of weeks. Plan on
sending out updates to the emails that register for updates. These updates
will also include at times screen shots and additional information on the
feature set.

------
miles_matthias
This is a subject that nerdy hackers could always use help with. This
launching page doesn't say much about the actual product though.

